# HOW TO STOP GETTING ERROR ON THE Chronographs



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

WELL BEEN WORKING UP A LOAD FOR THE NEW 270 WSM . KEEP GETTING ERROR READING ON THE CHRONY. TRYED ADJUSTING AT AROUND . THE RESULTS WHERE NOT GOOD. NEEDLESS TO SAY CANT GET ANY READINGS NOW, HA HA
the worst part its not mine, now I have too buy 2 of them.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I would say it was not giving you a reading at all   Might want to first when sitting at the bench use your lowest power on your scope so as to be able to see the bottom, sides, and top of the window you need to shoot through the chronograph and then adjust back to full power to avoid this mistake. I bet you were surprised when that happened. :lol:


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

They just don't make them like they use to. One little hole and the entire thing just fails to work... what a piece  .

Good luck with the next one


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yea what a p.o.s it only has a little ding in it it should still work fine :beer: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike, I may be able to save you from buying one of those. I have one made by the same people that has just been sitting around since I've had my Oehler. I offered it to another regular here but I got messed up in a divorce and forgot to mail it...and he bought another one. Mine has been shot, too...but it survived !!! :lol:

It worked fine last time I used it, so if you want it you're welcome to it. PM me your address and I'll try to get it mailed this week.

Let me know.

Dan


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Csquared said:


> Mike, I may be able to save you from buying one of those. I have one made by the same people that has just been sitting around since I've had my Oehler. I offered it to another regular here but I got messed up in a divorce and forgot to mail it...and he bought another one. Mine has been shot, too...but it survived !!! :lol:
> 
> It worked fine last time I used it, so if you want it you're welcome to it. PM me your address and I'll try to get it mailed this week.
> 
> ...


Thankd dan Pm sent


----------

